# Sabwa resplendens- ugggggg....



## Six (May 29, 2006)

We decided on Sabwa resplendens as our main fish species in our 58g planted tank. We bought small groups as we found them locally, QT them and eventually moved them up into the display. Since then, we have had the hardest time keeping them fed. The other species of fish in the tank are siamensis and there were flagfish- that of which were traded out due to their taste for Sabwa fins. There are now just the siamensis and Nezzie swordtails. Some shrimp too. 

After moving out the flagfish, the Sabwa are still not eating well. They dont come out fast enough for feedings. I've never seen such a shy species. Anyone else had a similar experience with these guys? If no one has kept them, I'd suggest doing a strict species only tank with them unless the other fish are really REALLY shy, LOL. 

We'll be dismissing them from the display and doing some rainbows instead


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's too bad they won't eat for you. They are pretty little fish.

I don't have any experience with them, but I had a friend with some and they hid under a log all the time too, so she said she almost forgot they were in the tank.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

You are right the asian rummynose is not a fish that can be kept in a mixed display tank. 

They are small and shy and don't do well with other larger species. I got a small group of these fish from a breeder in Hawaii and they did well in a 10 gallon. I was never able to raise them though and they only lasted a couple of years.

They are really a good fish for a small planted tank.

Bruce


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

I have also just added some to my tank. They don't seem to be that shy. They share the tank though with schools of other small fish. CPDs, Hengeli Rasboras, and some pencils. During the day they are out schooling with the others but during the night everyone splits up into their own camps. What are you feeding them? Mine enjoy and fight the others over Hikari micro pellets, daphnia, and blood-worms. The key in making sure everyone gets fed is using small enough food that it only takes one bite and then it's gone. Hope this helps.


----------



## apistomaster (May 24, 2008)

I have kept and bred Sawbwa respelndens several times and they were fine when kept with other small peaceful fish like Boraras sp, Pencil Fish and Green Neons.

They are easy to breed but the fry are very small and that can present a challenge when it comes to feeding them. Some I raised:


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Nice! I bet those were some small fry! 

I've fed the fish everything (frozen cyclopeeze, daphnia, white worms; flake, micro pellets; live white worms, live daphnia, live mosquito larvae, and like BBS) and they just don't retain weight. They eat, I'm sorry if it sounded like they didnt eat- they did, they just do not show it.

How likely do you think it could be water temperature related? That's the only solution I've thought of as to why, with that much food and fairly friendly fish, that they stay slim. The tank temp is about 80 (due to lighting). They've been QTd for a month+ beforehand so it's not some internal parasite...

I've just been disappointed in the species. Maybe just not the fish for that application or maybe just not a fish for my husbandry!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i had them before too and they were quit a find that i had to grab. if i remeber right they like cooler water about 74f but dont mark me on that...i think thats right oh jeez off to read


----------

